# Confused: IEI or EII???



## mariahgirl24 (Aug 4, 2014)

I have been confused about this for a bit now. I'm a MBTI INFP so in socionics I should be an EII or INFj. However I have taken the Socionics test 3 times and every time I got IEI or INFp which is supposed to be a MBTI INFJ. I am definitely not a MBTI INFJ. INFJ's are super rare and I know that INFP's often confuse themselves with INFJ's so I think its highly unlikely that I am an INFJ. Plus the MBTI INFP description fits me better. I read the socionics descriptions for the IEI and EII and they both sound a lot like me so now i'm even more confused. Is there anything that can help me clear this up?


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

The short version: tests suck. Study the theory and the model beginning with model A.


----------



## OkWhat (Feb 28, 2014)

Short answer, no. I did hear about some new procedure that will remove your frontal lobe which will help you because then you know for sure you are ENTJ, oh jk I just like messing them, but anyways seriously, no, you have been branded for life, wandering through MBTI wasteland un-typed. I'm sooo sorry to break this to you.


----------



## mariahgirl24 (Aug 4, 2014)

Lol. Thank you. You were SO helpful. Like oh my gosh best advice ever.


----------

